# Retransmission & MSS



## sarbalas (Jun 11, 2009)

1. When sending the Same  TCP packet once again [ Retranmission of TCP packet ] Whether the Same Identification field [ IP packet]used or not .
but when seeing that thru packet capture, Free BSD sending the differnt one [ increases sequentially IP Identification]

Whether the IP Layer has the intelligence on Packet sent over TCP is retransmitted one or not.

2.Retranmission Time is not increasing Linearly with Respect to BSD. not keeping more time interval almost sending the Retransmitted  packet with the Same time interval .

3.Wht could be maximum Segment Size in Free BSD setup.


----------

